# Joy Ride



## Dogsmart (Feb 24, 2018)

Diego enjoying a ride


----------



## hlang (Jan 21, 2018)

Diego looks like he is having lots of fun. such a pretty boy too


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He’s adorable!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hahaha, what a little cutie pie.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

He looks happy. And cuddly soft!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I can just see him grinning! Cute!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Cute!


----------

